# Deepest sympathies go out to a dear friend



## Jean_B (Jan 3, 2008)

Our thoughts go out to Renee (aka "Lavern") and her family at this terrible time, and we are wishing her a *speedy* recovery. We hope we can erradicate this *terrible* affliction out in our lifetime!







*Don't let this happen to you!!  * There is no cure !! Prevention (not waiting until the end of the year) is the only measure possible at this time!! In the event she succumbs to this dreaded disease, please do not send flowers.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 3, 2008)

I almost didn't open this thread, thought I was gonna see some yucky pictures or something.... you got me!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 3, 2008)

memberships, registrations, stallion reports, nominations on & on & on

and of course the dreaded taxes

It looks like all of us this time of year


----------



## Anne ABC (Jan 3, 2008)

OH! OH! TO FUNNY!! Good one!!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 3, 2008)

ha ha!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG! Glad I don't have that Problem


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2008)

Addicted To Minis said:


> I almost didn't open this thread, thought I was gonna see some yucky pictures or something.... you got me!!!!!


Me, too!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL to funny. I was expecting to see blood and other 'icky' things, but this is even worse






. I thought i had it bad



.

I'm just joking- i actually enjoy the paperwork, well for the most part its not to bad. I just sent in 4 transfers, two registrations, late stallion report, two memberships, renewel for MHW magizine and i'm sure atleast one thing will get sent back that was done incorrectly.

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

I think most of us could use a good laugh right now. Thanks!!! I fell hook, line and sinker!


----------



## Devon (Jan 3, 2008)

eagles ring farm said:


> memberships, registrations, stallion reports, nominations on & on & on
> 
> and of course the dreaded taxes
> 
> It looks like all of us this time of year


Oh that jsut stressed me out OH!

Membership si so expensive and now youth ened a youthand a full membership to won a horse!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 4, 2008)

I think many of us can relate!


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Jan 4, 2008)

Too funny...


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2008)

Phew!!!!



I'm happy this was funny and not sad





Her office is decorated very much like my own. That "a file cabinet exploded" motif


----------



## Erica (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel it too; I finally in December got finished printing off the 350 pictures needed for AMHA and AMHR - between registering new foals, brining horses up to permanent and transfers





Now I "almost" have my stallion reports done, I have them filled, out I just have to fill in the registration numbers.....then it's on the futurity.

My new years resolution (though I take tons of pictures of the foals) is to print that foals registration pictures off and paperclip them together within the first week, it's just overload when trying to print off pictures at the end of the year, even if you have the pictures taken.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 4, 2008)

*DITTO OH!*


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 4, 2008)

I was good until they put in this part about sending PHOTOS!!! That means going out and trying to scrape up a relatively clean horse to try to get pictures of and also an ASSISTANT!!! Hard to get the shots you need on your own and when you leave it till too late in the year it is dark by the time anyone else gets home to help you. I made a vow to myself to think ahead this year and get the photos in the summer when it is easier. HA! Like that will happen!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG The Photos



...i completely forgot to send the photos for the shetland gelding OH! OH!

Well thanks for the reminder, im sure i will be hearing from ASPC shortly lol


----------



## Becky (Jan 4, 2008)

I can relate to that!!







> I finally in December got finished printing off the 350 pictures needed for AMHA and AMHR


FYI, AMHA will accept photos by email. I registered all of my 2007 foals that way and have been doing transfers the same. Saves me tons of $$$ on printer ink and paper too, especially when my printer screws up!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh dear, I have this dreaded disease too!! Best wishes to Laverne and hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## sedeh (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad this was funny and not sad! Thanks I needed that! For me the worst paperwork is getting things ready for taxes......because I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## Mona (Jan 4, 2008)

POOR LaVern. Hart found her wandering around this morning in her pajamas with her Instamatic. He thinks he may have to take her along to see Doc Dahl next trip. She does need help.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 4, 2008)

Mona said:


> POOR LaVern. Hart found her wandering around this morning in her pajamas with her Instamatic. He thinks he may have to take her along to see Doc Dahl next trip. She does need help.






Too Funny!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 4, 2008)

Mona that is priceless!!!


----------



## Rachel (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I sure hope Renee doesn't succumb to this terrible disease! I still have far too much to learn!!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 5, 2008)

I think she needs to see the show "What Not To Wear"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaVern (Jan 5, 2008)

HI, I appreciate all your concern, but I am perfectly fine. The only thing is that I seem to have about twice as many horses as I used to. And, I don't remember Wisdom having twins. In fact, I must have had alot of sets of twins last year. Odd isn't it? I must get out and do chores. LaVarn

Hi, I fine, I just have to get out and do chores, there are so many, I must get Hart of put more bales out. It seems like they are eating twice as much. LaVern


----------



## Gene (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm getting concerned now, I am getting repeat e-mails and phone calls from Lavern. I got ahold of Hart, and he told me he wasn't going to complain as he was now getting each meal twice a day, instead of one meal twice a week. He is concerned however about the amount of hay Lavern is going through since she appears to be feeding the horses as often as she's feeding him.


----------



## Jean_B (Jan 5, 2008)

It's all those references to double, twins, etc. that REALLY has Hart concerned now (though from what I hear he's not complaining about the extra cooking Lavern has been doing). He told me he's referring her to a new specialist out West, by the name of Doctor Minin Ski.

I'm sure hoping this doctor can help!! What really concerns me now is getting her there!! We all know how Lavern doesn't like to leave the prairie! They will probably have to sedate her to get her there, especially if they cross any big bridges.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 5, 2008)

Becky said:


> I can relate to that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that! Can you also send the paper work, via e-mail. I think maybe I sent a picture to AMHR to replace some that where not good enough. (Ithink, memory isn't so great)

I wish both A & R could be like APHA, you can do it all over the internet if you are a member. So, nice...no printing or running to the post office. And, think of the time & work it saves the girls in the office! You can even do you Stallion reports online.


----------

